# Info needed for optimum performance



## Marakki85 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi guys sorry if this is in the wrong section, im new here looking for some help and advice from people who know.
Im looking for some advice on how to make my laptop run games better that wont cost as much as getting a new dedicated gaming rig.

I have a Lenovo G51.

Processor	AMD A6-7310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics, 2000 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s), with 8 GB RAM.

I know I would be asking alot to run new AAA titles, the only game i play alot of is War Thunder and i would like to gain some fps and just run a little smoother without investing $1000's on a new pc.

Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Going into this, you know of course that a laptop isn't as good for games as a desktop. I don't think the unit is worth upgrading. Take a look at the processor benchmarks here compared to yours: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+A6-7310+APU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Upgrading laptops is not only costly, but sometimes impossible for most. I would advise against it.


----------



## Marakki85 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for your input, I know now not to waste any money. I'm now considering building my own desktop after looking at some of the builds you guys have been doing. I will be back in the future, thanks again


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There aren't many other AMD Apus for laptops anyway and a 7400 series Apu would not make that much difference.


----------

